# Sex of 5wk-old?



## Kristiest (May 12, 2017)

The video above shows three chicks. I'm curious about the Blue Andalusian, who is just about 5 weeks old now. Pullet or cockerel?


----------



## Dozclan12 (May 12, 2017)

Ooo, still hard to tell at this age.  If the comb looks thick, probably a boy.  If it is just looking large, no pink yet, and it isn't real thick..you can hope for a girl.  Give it another couple of weeks.


----------



## lcertuche (May 12, 2017)

If I had to guess I would say cockerel.


----------



## Kristiest (May 12, 2017)

Dozclan12 said:


> Ooo, still hard to tell at this age.  If the comb looks thick, probably a boy.  If it is just looking large, no pink yet, and it isn't real thick..you can hope for a girl.  Give it another couple of weeks.



Yes, normally with that much comb, I'd assume roo... But Andalusians just have _so much comb. _Even the hens! It's pretty pale,  which is giving me pause. I'll be happy either way. Blue Andalusian roos are very handsome!


----------



## aart (May 12, 2017)

I'm guessing pullet due to paleness of comb, but it's early yet, couple more weeks should tell the tale.
If comb gets red and red wattles emerge, then you can call it cockerel.


----------



## Kristiest (May 12, 2017)

aart said:


> I'm guessing pullet due to paleness of comb, but it's early yet, couple more weeks should tell the tale.
> If comb gets red and red wattles emerge, then you can call it cockerel.



That's what my research seems to indicate, but I have no experience with Mediterranean breeds. Thank you for your input! Yes, the comb is still very pale,  though it emerged about a week or two ago. I'll keep an eye on it.


----------

